# [OT] Petition: Militärische Sammelstücke

## Knieper

Hat wenig mit Rechnern zu tun, liegt mir aber doch am Herzen und sollte auch in diesem Forum nicht fehlen. Auf der bekannten Petitionsseite des deutschen Bundestages gibt es eine neue Petition, die mMn. unterstuetzenswert ist: Kriegsgräberfürsorge: Militärische Sammelstücke.

Ziel ist es, die Grabschaendungen und den Identitaetsklau von dt. Soldaten zu verhindern. Sicherlich erreichen Petitionen wenig, aber vlt. hilft es und bitte, diesmal keine Phishingdiskussion.

----------

## oscarwild

Soso, eine Forderung also nach einer Kriminalisierungsmaßnahme, die den Toten dienen soll... Nichts für ungut - aber dürfte es denen nicht herzlich egal sein dürfte, was mit ihren Knochen passiert?

Bzgl. gestohlenem Bundeseigentum - sofern ein Tatbestand überhaupt erfüllt und nicht verjährt ist - greift geltendes Recht. Ein internationales Handelsverbot halte ich nicht nur für unrealistisch - es dürfte auch vollkommen kontraproduktiv sein. Was heute für ein paar Euro auf dem Flohmarkt über den Tisch geht, geht halt dann als Rarität unter der Theke für ein paar hundert Euro weg. Vermutlich vor allem an Personen mit Kurzhaarfrisur  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vielleicht sollte man stattdessen endlich mal zwei viel wichtigere Dinge in Angriff nehmen:

1. verstehen, dass man durch Kriminalisierungsmaßnahmen nicht die Menschen ändern kann, die damit kriminalisiert werden. Und vielleicht, dass man sich dadurch oft erst Probleme schafft, wo vorher gar keine waren.

2. grundsätzlich mal - egal von welcher Seite - darüber nachdenken, ob es nach 60 Jahren (!) nicht endlich Zeit wird, die Vergangenheit ruhen zu lassen, und lieber dafür zu sorgen, dass sich sowas nicht wiederholt. Dann brauchen wir auch nicht darüber nachdenken, was mit den Überresten von Soldaten passiert.

Ich kann die Petition aus dargestellten gründen nicht billigen, werde sie nicht zeichnen.

----------

## Knieper

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Soso, eine Forderung also nach einer Kriminalisierungsmaßnahme, die den Toten dienen soll... Nichts für ungut - aber dürfte es denen nicht herzlich egal sein dürfte, was mit ihren Knochen passiert?

 

Denen vlt., und selbst das mag ich zu bezweifeln, aber den Angehoerigen nicht. Sonst koennte man Tote ja gleich auf den Muell kippen.

 *Quote:*   

> Was heute für ein paar Euro auf dem Flohmarkt über den Tisch geht, geht halt dann als Rarität unter der Theke für ein paar hundert Euro weg. Vermutlich vor allem an Personen mit Kurzhaarfrisur 

 

Leider gehen solche Devotionalien heute schon fuer viel Geld weg. Leider meistens ueber den Teich und nicht an Personen mit Kurzhaarfrisuren, die haben diesbezueglich oft noch den noetigen Respekt. Wuerden die Amis nicht so viel Geld auf den Tisch legen oder der Handel in diversen Onlineboersen untersagt sein, wuerden viele Grabraeuber und Leichenschaender ihre Geldgeber und somit ihre Motivation verlieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. grundsätzlich mal - egal von welcher Seite - darüber nachdenken, ob es nach 60 Jahren (!) nicht endlich Zeit wird, die Vergangenheit ruhen zu lassen, und lieber dafür zu sorgen, dass sich sowas nicht wiederholt.

 

Die Graeber der Soldaten zu ehren und als greifbares Mahnmal zu erhalten, ist eine Massnahme, um Kriege zu verhindern. Anonyme Tote vor "60 Jahren (!)", "Ruhenlassen" bzw. Verdraengen bewirken eher das Gegenteil.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann brauchen wir auch nicht darüber nachdenken, was mit den Überresten von Soldaten passiert.

 

Doch muessen wir, denn die Achtung ihnen gegenueber gewaehrt ihnen ein ewiges Ruherecht.Last edited by Knieper on Fri Aug 17, 2007 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ziel ist es, die Grabschaendungen und den Identitaetsklau von dt. Soldaten zu verhindern. Sicherlich erreichen Petitionen wenig, aber vlt. hilft es und bitte, diesmal keine Phishingdiskussion.

 

Es gibt bereits den Straftatbestand "Störung der Totenruhe", ich sehe nicht, warum man da weitere Gesetze erlassen muß.

----------

## Knieper

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Es gibt bereits den Straftatbestand "Störung der Totenruhe", ich sehe nicht, warum man da weitere Gesetze erlassen muß.

 

§168(2), §189, §242 etc. moegen ja alle gelten. Trotzdem ist es kein Problem, solche Dinge, die offensichtlich aus Grabpluenderungen stammen, zB. ueber Versteigerungsplattformen zu erwerben. Ausserdem soll auch ein Signal ueber die Grenze hinaus Richtung Osten gehen.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Doch muessen wir, denn die Achtung ihnen gegenueber gewaehrt ihnen ein ewiges Ruherecht.

 

Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen; mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es ein "ewiges Ruherecht" gäbe.

Dir ist schon klar - wenn Du irgendwann unter der Erde landest, bleibt das Grab für die Zeit bestehen, für die bezahlt wird, danach wird das Grab aufgelöst, Deine Reste landen auf /dev/null.

Was das mit der "Achtung" etc. betrifft - ich habe da ein ganz ungutes Gefühl, worauf Du evtl. hinaus willst, aber das müsstest Du vielleicht genauer erläutern, ebenso die Bemerkung

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ausserdem soll auch ein Signal ueber die Grenze hinaus Richtung Osten gehen.

 

----------

## Knieper

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Doch muessen wir, denn die Achtung ihnen gegenueber gewaehrt ihnen ein ewiges Ruherecht. 
> 
> Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen; mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es ein "ewiges Ruherecht" gäbe.

 

Schade, als Beispiel zwei Regelungen:

1. GräbG §2 Ruherecht (1):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (1) Gräber nach § 1 bleiben dauernd bestehen.
> 
> 

 

2. Zusatzprotokoll zu den Genfer Abkommen vom 12. August 1949 über den Schutz der Opfer internationaler bewaffneter Konflikte, Art. 34 2(b):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> b) um die dauernde Achtung und Instandhaltung der Grabstätten sicherzustellen;
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Dir ist schon klar - wenn Du irgendwann unter der Erde landest, bleibt das Grab für die Zeit bestehen, für die bezahlt wird, danach wird das Grab aufgelöst, Deine Reste landen auf /dev/null.

 

Ich musste ja auch nicht mein Leben fuer jmd. anders geben, sondern sterbe im Normalfall an Altersschwaeche.

 *Quote:*   

> Was das mit der "Achtung" etc. betrifft - ich habe da ein ganz ungutes Gefühl

 

Ich habe eher ein ungutes Gefuehl bei Leuten, die bei "Achtung" ein ungutes Gefuehl bekommen.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Ausserdem soll auch ein Signal ueber die Grenze hinaus Richtung Osten gehen. 

 

Was soll man da erklaeren? Die meisten ungeborgenen Kriegsopfer liegen im Osten und genau dort passieren die Grabpluenderungen, deren Diebesgut dann die Maerkte fuellen.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Schade, als Beispiel zwei Regelungen:

 

Also gibt es doch eine Gesetzesgrundlage. Wozu die Petition?

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich musste ja auch nicht mein Leben fuer jmd. anders geben, sondern sterbe im Normalfall an Altersschwaeche.

 

Ahja... treue teutsche Soldaten, die ihr Leben für Ehre und Vaterland geopfert haben uns so weiter... 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich habe eher ein ungutes Gefuehl bei Leuten, die bei "Achtung" ein ungutes Gefuehl bekommen.

 

Und ich bei solchen, die sich gefährlich nahe in Richtung Kriegsheldentümelei und dergleichen Themen mit dezent braunem Anstrich begeben. Der Grat zwischen gesunden Patriotismus und rechtem gedankengut ist schmal.

Es ist außerdem in meinen Augen egal, ob einer auf dem Schlachtfeld umkommt, oder nach jahrelanger Arbeit in der Kohlenzeche an einer Staublunge verreckt. Beide haben - wenn Dir das so wichtig ist -  "ihr leben für das Vaterland hingegeben".

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Was soll man da erklaeren? Die meisten ungeborgenen Kriegsopfer liegen im Osten und genau dort passieren die Grabpluenderungen, deren Diebesgut dann die Maerkte fuellen.

 

OK, da kann ich mitgehen.

----------

## think4urs11

rein vorsichtshalber ein eingestreuter Kommentar von mir bevor es so weit kommt, erste Tendenzen sind da...

Bitte bleibt sachlich - persönliche Angriffe und/oder andere Arten von 'Bösartigkeiten' werden nicht geduldet.

----------

## Knieper

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Also gibt es doch eine Gesetzesgrundlage. Wozu die Petition?

 

Was nuetzt das Papier, wenn niemand etwas dagegen macht und Behoerden trotzdem mit "keine Handhabe" reagieren - wen interessiert schon das Genfer abkommen?

 *Quote:*   

> Und ich bei solchen, die sich gefährlich nahe in Richtung Kriegsheldentümelei und dergleichen Themen mit dezent braunem Anstrich begeben.

 

Wenn ich solchen Unfug lese, meistens von Pubertierenden, dann kommt mir alles hoch. Die jungen Leute damals wollten nicht in den Krieg. Sie wollten auch nicht sterben, nur leider wurden sie zur falschen Zeit geboren und mussten es, warum auch immer. Sie haben es deshalb verdient, dass man sich an sie erinnert, ihre Graeber pflegt und dafuer sorgt, dass soetwas nicht mehr passiert. Und persoenlich habe ich etwas dagegen, wenn ein noch vermisstes Familienmitglied oder dessen Kameraden ausgebuddelt, ihrer Identitaet beraubt und an Amis in Einzelteilen verhoekert werden.

Wenn Dir Deine Vorfahren oder deren Mitmenschen egal sind, gut, es zwingt Dich ja niemand zu unterschreiben. Bei solchen Angelegenheiten aber "Kriegsheldentümelei", "braunen Anstrich" und "teutsche Soldaten" aufzutischen wirft allerdings ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf Dich.

----------

## dertobi123

Nichts für ungut, aber meint ihr nicht auch, dass es vielleicht ein thematisch etwas passenderes Forum für solche Diskussionen gibt?

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich finde, dass die Grabstätter Kriegstoter des 1. und 2. Weltkriegs erhalten bleiben müssen, denn:

(a) sind generell Soldaten keine Verbrecher (wobei es dabei aber schon welche gab)

(b) zumeist Soldaten Jugendliche zwischen 18 - 25 Jahre waren

(c) die Soldaten des 1. und 2. Weltkriegs in Kriegen waren, die aufgrund äußerst zweifelhaften Scheingründen zu Stande kamen

(d) sie besonders gut zur politischen Bildung von heutigen Jugendlichen geeignet sind

Wer selber mal an so etwas teilgenommen hat, zB mit der Kriegsgräberfürsorge und dann abends in geselliger Runde zusammensitzt und so drüber nachdenkt, dass die Knochen da drüben unter der Erde vermutlich auch lieber in Frieden zusammen gegrillt hätten, als in einem grausamen Krieg für nichts zu sterben, wird bestimmt nicht sofort "Verteidigung von Deutschland am Hindukusch" schreien. Und das funktioniert auch noch Generationen später.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nichts für ungut, aber meint ihr nicht auch, dass es vielleicht ein thematisch etwas passenderes Forum für solche Diskussionen gibt?

 

Ich finde das gut hier, im politischen Forum der CDU/SPD/FDP/Linken usw. wird man bestimmt nicht so ein weites Spektrum an Meinungen haben wie hier... Und mit Gleichgesinnten zu diskutieren, ist doch ein wenig einseitig, oder?  :Wink:  Immerhin lautet dieser Bereich "Diskussionsforum".

----------

## disi

Immer wenn ich solche Artikel lese frage ich mich zuerst, "wuerdest du ein Grab pluendern, um einen persoenlichen Profit zu erzielen?" Dann muss ich immer daran denken, wie krank manche Menschen doch sein muessen.

Wenn Jemand meint er muesste Leichen berauben, egal wer da unten nun so rumliegt, finde ich es nur recht wenn man ihn stellt und verurteilt. Aber was kommt denn am Ende bei einer solchen Petition heraus? CCTV auf dem Friedhof? Zutritt verboten? Vorischt bissiger Hund?

Aufklaerung und appelieren an den Gesunden Menschenverstand halte ich da fuer die bessere Loesung...

----------

## Knieper

 *disi wrote:*   

> Aufklaerung und appelieren an den Gesunden Menschenverstand halte ich da fuer die bessere Loesung...

 

Nichts gegen Aufklaerung, aber das ist wie mit den Wilddieben in Afrika. Der Pluenderer will nur das Geld, aber die, die ihm die Ware abkaufen und ihn anstiften sind die Verbrecher. Und genau gegen die muss man vorgehen koennen und das geht nicht mit gut zureden.

Bei den Petitionen kommt iA. sowieso nichts bei raus. Es reicht aber, wenn es mal wieder in den Blickpunkt rueckt und "die da oben" merken, dass es Leute gibt, denen es noch am Herzen liegt und es vlt. bei den naechsten Verhandlungen beruecksichtigen. Wenn Ottonormalohneskrupelsammler nicht mehr ohne grosse Hindernisse an solche Dinge kommt, dann ist der Sache schon geholfen.

----------

## der.gecko

<senf>

man mag glauben was man will, aber tote sollten nicht zu profitzwecken exhumiert werden ... da gebe ich der petition recht. (dass dadurch die identifizierung der toten verhindert wird, betrachte ich in dieser diskussion mal als nebeneffekt)

ABER, ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass man das mit einem verbot des handels mit "militärischen sammlestücken" verhindern kann. vielmehr wird sich ein schwarzmarkt bilden, der für grössere gewinspannen sorgt. die folgen davon sollten jedem klar sein... und man kann auch nicht alle friedhöfe bewachen lassen, das ist schlichtweg unrealistisch.

drakonische strafen für grabschändung wären eine idee, dienen aber nur der abschreckung und wären keine lösung.

</senf>

----------

## Knieper

 *der.gecko wrote:*   

> ABER, ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass man das mit einem verbot des handels mit "militärischen sammlestücken" verhindern kann. vielmehr wird sich ein schwarzmarkt bilden, der für grössere gewinspannen sorgt.

 

Aber mit weniger Stuecken.

 *Quote:*   

> und man kann auch nicht alle friedhöfe bewachen lassen, das ist schlichtweg unrealistisch.

 

Es geht um Feldbestattungen, Friedhoefe (mit Ausnahme der damaligen Divisionsfriedhoefe etc. natuerlich) werden iA. nicht gepluendert. Die Graeber des Volksbundes enthalten nur Knochen. Alle "interessanten" Dinge werden nicht mehr hinzugelegt, sondern sofern moeglich den Angehoerigen uebermittelt.

----------

## der.gecko

ok, gut geben wir der petition mal eine theoretische chance... um diese durchzusetzen, bräuchten wir mehr juristische ressourcen, die nicht vorhanden sind, wir bräuchten auch mehr staatsmacht, die wir nicht haben, um das gesetz auch durchzusetzen. die petition wäre eine gesetzesleiche, mit einer geringen bedeutung. 

da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, wäre der anstatz von disi noch am besten. das heisst aber nicht, dass er erfolgreicher als die petition wäre... die rahmenbedingungen für die problematik sind nun mal schlecht und die meisten politiker ohne gesundes geschichtsbewusstsein werden sich kaum für die "rechte" der gefallenen soldaten stark machen. ich empfehle jedem selbst aktiv zu werden, wenn er misstände entdeckt. wenn ihr zum beispiel einen händler bei ebay entdeckt, bei dem die herkunft der "sammlerstücke" zweifelhaft sind, dann kontaktiert ihn direkt und fragt nach. wenn genügend leute mitmachen, und eventuell die verkaufsplatform (hier ebay) über misstände informiert wird und handelt, dann verliert der markt langsam aber sicher seine bedeutung.

----------

## think4urs11

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Immerhin lautet dieser Bereich "Diskussionsforum".

 

Sehe ich genauso. Solange die Zahl solcher Threads nicht überhand nimmt und jeder mit seinen Problemchen ala 'Maschendrahtzaun' hier meint einen Thread dazu plazieren zu müssen habe ich damit kein Problem.

... schon gar nicht vor dem Hintergrund das im englischen Teil ein Subforum OTW in seiner jetzigen Form besteht  :Wink: 

 *der.gecko wrote:*   

> ok, gut geben wir der petition mal eine theoretische chance... um diese durchzusetzen, bräuchten wir mehr juristische ressourcen, die nicht vorhanden sind, wir bräuchten auch mehr staatsmacht, die wir nicht haben, um das gesetz auch durchzusetzen.

 

<sarkasmus an>

Man müßte nur die derzeit für RIAA und Co. abgestellten Staatsanwälte und Richter und sonstigen Ermittlungsbeamten dafür freischaufeln. Wäre mir lieber sie kümmern sich darum als um die 13jährige Nachbarstochter nur weil die im Schleppnetz hängenblieb wg. 1/2/3 Liedchen die sie sich sowieso nie gekauft hätte mangels Taschengeld.

<sarkasmus aus>

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *der.gecko wrote:*   ok, gut geben wir der petition mal eine theoretische chance... um diese durchzusetzen, bräuchten wir mehr juristische ressourcen, die nicht vorhanden sind, wir bräuchten auch mehr staatsmacht, die wir nicht haben, um das gesetz auch durchzusetzen. 
> 
> <sarkasmus an>
> 
> Man müßte nur die derzeit für RIAA und Co. abgestellten Staatsanwälte und Richter und sonstigen Ermittlungsbeamten dafür freischaufeln. Wäre mir lieber sie kümmern sich darum als um die 13jährige Nachbarstochter nur weil die im Schleppnetz hängenblieb wg. 1/2/3 Liedchen die sie sich sowieso nie gekauft hätte mangels Taschengeld.
> ...

 

Zustimm!

----------

## der.gecko

gute idee, wir brauchen also eindeutig mehr solcher petitionen^^

----------

## oscarwild

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn ich solchen Unfug lese, meistens von Pubertierenden, dann kommt mir alles hoch.

 

Mahlzeit.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Die jungen Leute damals wollten nicht in den Krieg. Sie wollten auch nicht sterben, nur leider wurden sie zur falschen Zeit geboren und mussten es, warum auch immer.

 

In diesem Punkt hast Du uneingeschränkt Recht, und die Argumentationsschiene "Mahnmal" finde ich in Ordnung. 

Aber es sind nicht nur DEUTSCHE Soldaten - und nur von denen ist in der Begründung der Petition die Rede - gestorben, sondern Soldaten aller möglichen Nationen. Ebenso Zivilisten - und auch die wollten nicht sterben. Das irritiert mich etwas.

Ebenfalls bin ich irritiert bzgl. "Leben für jmd. anders geben" - denn das ist nicht der Fall, und widerspricht Deinem anderen Argumentationsstrang. Dazu hätten sich diese Soldaten voller Überzeugung in die Schlacht stürzen müssen, so wie das in jeder billige Kriegspropaganda verherrlicht wird. Die Formulierung erinnert mich zu sehr an Dinge wie "Dulce et decorum est pro patria mori". Und da kommt persönlich mir alles hoch - ich hoffe, dass das irgendwo nachvollziehbar ist, auch wenn Du das vermutlich anders gemeint hattest.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn Dir Deine Vorfahren oder deren Mitmenschen egal sind, gut, es zwingt Dich ja niemand zu unterschreiben.

 

Auch an meinen direkten Vorfahren sind die Weltkriege nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen - Tote, Kriegsversehrte und Vertriebene, übrigens auch einen, dessen Grab hier in Deutschland mangels Leiche leer ist.

Aber wie ich schon sagte - irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein! Man kann nicht gegen alles und jenes ständig die Strafgesetzkeule schwingen, die Ursachen löst man damit schon gar nicht.

Es ist ohne Zweifel ein moralisches Unding, Gräber zu plündern. Verhindern wird das aber das schärfste Gesetz nicht, solange es Menschen gibt, die dafür Geld bezahlen. Andererseits muss man - bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen - nüchtern betrachtet sagen, dass dadurch niemand zu objektivem Schaden kommt. Einen seelischen Schaden der Angehörigen - der in Deutschland generell nicht geltend gemacht werden kann, was in ganz anderen Fällen viel dringender wäre - kann ich auch nicht so recht erkennen, denn abgesehen von der langen zeitlichen Distanz von 60 Jahren, innerhalb der zu erwarten ist, dass der Verlust verarbeitet ist, müssten die Angehörigen explizit Kenntnis von der Grabschändung erlangen, um ggf. einen seelischen Schaden davonzutragen - was durch die Entfernung persönlicher Gegenstände und der Erkennungsmarke gerade unterbunden wird.

Vor diesem Hintergrund muss man Maß und Ziel wahren - nicht alles, was moralisch völlig inakzeptabel ist, kann mit drakonischen Strafen belegt werden, und das ist gut so! Die Störung der Totenruhe greift hier bereits - und es gibt wirklich Dringenderes, was die Lebenden betrifft.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Bei solchen Angelegenheiten aber "Kriegsheldentümelei", "braunen Anstrich" und "teutsche Soldaten" aufzutischen wirft allerdings ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf Dich.

 

Ich hoffe, das hat sich inzwischen geklärt. Ich "durfte" schon ausreichend an "Diskussionen" teilnehmen, die ähnlich begannen, und mit dem, was man "Scheißhausparolen" - oder juristisch "Volksverhetzung" - nennt, endeten. Von daher möge man mir eine gewisse Allergie bei solchen Themen verzeihen.

----------

